# Power Catamarans



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Considering selling my boat in the next year or so and moving to a Power Cat. I want to stay in the 23’ to 25’ size range. Still be able to fish inshore and stick my nose out in the GOM 20 miles or so. Has to have creature comforts for the wife and Ft. McRee weekends. I know several members have had Twin Vee boats. I will be buying new or maybe used less than three years old and less than 200 hours. I like the World Cat 235CC. 9” draft and looks nicely finished. Cayo would be great but I do not care for Mercs. And their waiting list is long.
So far the WC seems to be the boat of choice. Tide line is nice but more utilitarian. Not enough creature comforts for her.
Any other suggestions?









235CC - World Cat


Our 235CC offers you 23′ of do anything, go anywhere fun. With a generous 8’6″ beam, it features a cockpit size you would expect to find only on a bigger boat. And, while it’s built for fun, it’s ideal for serious fishing, with a 30-gallon livewell, big forward fish boxes and plenty of storage...




worldcat.com













240 GFX Center Console - TwinVee


The World’s Best 24′ Center Console Has Arrived We know you deserve better…You work hard and play SMART, so we have designed and created a Twin Engine Cat that will […]




twinvee.com





Going to have a look at the Twin Vee today. 240CC


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

The new Seacat looks awesome. I personally love the Tideline in that size.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at Falcon Boats. Falcon 22 - Catamaran fishing boat manufacturers | Offshore fishing catamaran for sale | Falcon Marine Titusville Florida
I've been eyeing these since I caught a review on the Outdoor Network.
You can also see a pretty good review on youtube. 



These cats seem to have everything I need for day trips, inshore, and sandbar leisure.
The wife and I plan to ride down for a factory tour and test drive when the COVID eases up.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Looked at the Twin Vee 240 CC today. Really nice. 
liked it a lot.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Before you get too attached to a twin vee................... I broke my boat today - The Hull Truth - Boating and Fishing Forum


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've walked over the new Twin Vees a good bit over this way. I have not been impressed with them for the money. The fit and finish is just not where it should be. 

I would look at a World Cat, Tideline, Calcutta, etc.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

World cat is miles above twin vee with the fit and finish and creature comforts. The twin vee makes for a strong charter boat, but that's about it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

kidsoncoffee said:


> World cat is miles above twin vee with the fit and finish and creature comforts. The twin vee makes for a strong charter boat, but that's about it.


I didn’t see that in the 2021 model. It is finished nicely, also, the Twin Vee is a planing hull. WC is semi displacement. These hulls are susceptible to bow steering.

I also like the layout of the deck space of the TV. Large back deck with motors mounted on brackets.

The WC 235 is a Carolina Cat hull.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I would like to see a Calcutta. A bit longer than I want at 26’ but not out of the question.
The WC 235cc is definitely finished nicer than the TV. The console is awesome.
Gonna have a look at one of those. Might purchase next winter or so. Probly order one, if I’m gonna spend that much I want everything on it to my liking. Color, options etc..


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I kind of like the Glacier Bays. A friend of mine bought one and it rides well. I saw a GB go through the pass without incident when other boats were turning around.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SHunter said:


> I kind of like the Glacier Bays. A friend of mine bought one and it rides well. I saw a GB go through the pass without incident when other boats were turning around.


Displacement hull, but a fine ride. If you don't care for speed, they are nice.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

SHunter said:


> I kind of like the Glacier Bays. A friend of mine bought one and it rides well. I saw a GB go through the pass without incident when other boats were turning around.


I have driven a GB a couple of times. They do ride great. But in a quartering sea they bow steer pretty bad.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

One of these would be awesome but I don’t want to drop 200k plus on a boat.








Cayo Boatworks 264


As the catamaran style center consoles have gained huge popularity over the last couple of years due to their exceptional ride quality and ultra stable fishing platforms, it was just a matter of time before the bay boat market decided to follow suit. Cayo Custom Boats came through with the...




sportfishoutfitters.com





I have a friend that recently sold his Freeman. He has one of these on order.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The Falcons run about 100K depending on options. I thought that was pretty solid pricing for a cat-style boat. That's with twin 150 Suzukis. The mount Yamaha and Mercury also.


----------

